# Need 240sx calendar pics



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I currently have NO 240's represented in the calendar. See this thread for more info. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2324 
I have maximas, altimas, sentras, frontiers....but no 240's. Come on guys.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I'll see if I can get some pics of my friend's S14. When do you need them?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool...as long as you're friend accepts...anytime before the middle of august.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Ok. Well see what we can do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey how about our 450hp 180sx with the S15 frontend conversion, after the paintjob. It should be done in a week or two. It's got some nice Bride door skins on them now....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cooooooool. Send it.  How can I say no to 450 hp? Your practically bending my arms behind my back.


----------

